# Yet Another RS Lower Grille Modification



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I know this this has been done over & over, but I thought I would share anyway... thanks for understanding. :wink: I pretty much started with the same steps Bgerk68 shared in this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html so I won't bore you with the good prelim stuff already covered there. :sleep006: I decided on the OEM RS grille because of the match I was looking for to the upper & middle grilles. I do want to point out that my mod is on a 2012 Cruze ECO & my OEM RS grille cost more than the 2011 part. I must have test fit about 8 times & trimmed back several times before I finally got the part to fit well. I also bought two packs of the Dorman rivets so I could get a total of 6 15/64" rivets since they are shorter than the 1/4" & were easier to push between the honeycomb. Also the grille is made from good quality plastic, but it is very unforgiving... difficult to keep neat after cutting, drilling, shaping, sanding, etc. so take your time if you choose this part to mod or any mod with this type of plastic.

Finally... here are some pictures. Thanks for looking! :th_coolio:


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are a couple of close ups.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Rivets used...???? Four(4) on the bottom and two(2) for the top...?????


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

CLUBGUY said:


> Rivets used...???? Four(4) on the bottom and two(2) for the top...?????


Yes that's right... take a look at the second close up photo and you can see the four on the bottom... the two top are in the first complete honeycomb hole on opposite ends.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done! Looks great. Unless you have a critical eye and notice the absence of a plastic border around the grill, it looks completely stock!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well done! Looks great. Unless you have a critical eye and notice the absence of a plastic border around the grill, it looks completely stock!


This. Fantastic job man!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well done! Looks great. Unless you have a critical eye and notice the absence of a plastic border around the grill, it looks completely stock!


Thanks XR... yes, actually the only real stand out regarding the borders are the left & right sides... the cuts are obvious & you would have to get on the ground to see where I kinda butchered the rivet points. The plastic was difficult to keep clean once you start flicking away at the burs they just keep on going. Considering either a small (1/8) chrome or black border to make it look less choppy, but I like it either way. Wife said it looks like a different car... I was just glad she liked it! :yahoo:


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> This. Fantastic job man!


Thanks... much appreciated!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you wanted to go the extra mile you could always look into chrome moulding strip. Its flexible with 3m backing and you can run it along the border to cover the cuts made to the grille. It will also sorta match the upper grilles and the chrome trim.

You can find this on ebay. They even have black.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been debating doing this to mine.. I have the 2012 Eco in Autumn Metallic. Its a color I haven't seen many people with and being that the color is like a burnt orangeish color, it might look a bit odd.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Techcruzer are you still around? or anyone else who has done this mod?? Had a question im about to do my drilling this week when i get a chance. I have the grill all trimmed up it still seems a little tight. Like i have to wedge it in there but i cant figure out why. If i dont hold pressure pushing against the grill its not quite in place. I think its just the shape of it is a little different. Did you have to wedge it in there and mark your drill marks? like are the rivets holding it in place with a little forced pressure or is it just resting in there ? I can get it in there to look right but i have to lean/press/push on it...at first i thoguht i needed to trim somewhere else but it seems like nothing is touching..im thinking the curvature is just a little off and thats how it is??hope that made sense??? sometimes i find it hard to put things into words SMH


----------

